# Diagnostyka sprzetu (ram, gpu, cpu, mainboard, hdd...)

## soban_

Zaczne od opisania problemu:

W windowsie system pokazywal "sterownik monitora przestal dzialac". Wczoraj po posadzeniu truecrypta system zacza sie zawieszac. Patrzylem w systemie - sterownik jest aktualny, jeszcze moge pogooglac za nim i postarac sie posadzic inny. 

Znalazlem cos tego typu (to nie rozwiazuje problemu):

 *Quote:*   

> W Menu Start -> Uruchom wpisujemy "regedit.exe" i uruchamiamy edytor rejestru i przechodzimy do sekcji:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers (GraphicsDrivers musi być podświetlone!)
> 
> W prawym oknie Prawy przycisk myszy Nowy -> Wartość DWORD (32-bitowa).
> ...

 

Jednak przez to iz on sie wiesza, ma roznego rodzaju problemy - zaczynam sie zastanawiac, czy to nie ram, grafika, procesor, plyta glowna, dysk lub zwyczajne przegrzewanie sie? No i czy istnieje jakies linuchowe livecd gdzie moge ogolna diagnostyke przeprowadzic lub uzyc na windowsie/linuksie programu do przeprowadzenia tego?  - W celu wykrycia co jest problemem, ewentualnie co polecacie do czego ( diagnostyki ) jesli mam sie rozbic na pare programow.

----------

## Bialy

Hiren's Boot.

Ma możliwość testowania między innymi RAM'u (np. Memtest), dysku (np. HDD Regenerator).

Dla CPU też by coś się znalazło.

De facto przegrzewać się może CPU (lub już się przegrzał), lecz takie przypadki były dość rzadkie i dotyczyły przeważnie starych CPU (i jeśli się nie mylę, które były po OC).

Mostek sam możesz sprawdzić, gdy się zawiesi wejść do BIOS'u i sprawdzić temperatury - CPU tam też powinien być pokazany.

Sprawdziłbym też kondensatory, czy nie są nabrzmiałe.

Kartę graficzną możesz sprawdzić na innym, działającym sprzęcie. Jak przeżyje renderowanie grafiki przez ATITool (działa także dla nVidia), to jest OK.Last edited by Bialy on Wed Apr 24, 2013 10:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Tzn wiesz, z grafika odpada bo mowa o lapku i niestety gafika to jakis uposledzony intel - ale dobrze ze jakis zbior tego jest (wiem ze np ram moge sprawdzic z livecd gentoo) ale interesuje mnie taki "globalny" test puszczony np na noc.

----------

## Bialy

Jeżeli takiego czegoś szukasz, to przeszukaj strony producenta, czy nie udostępnia płytki testowej.

DELL takie coś udostępnia i potrafi ona przetestować praktycznie wszystko (ale działa tylko na sprzęcie od DELL'a).

----------

## soban_

No wlasnie, cale szczescie ze jest to dell - dzisiaj bede walczyc to powiem, jakie efekty sa, zastanawiam sie czy to tez cos w systemie sie nie jebnelo - albo dysk zwyczajnie juz siada.

----------

## Bialy

Zacznij TU.

Wpisz Service Tag, lub wyszukaj sam, po modelu.

W sekcji "Diagnostic" (pisane z pamięci) będziesz miał program do pobrania.

----------

## soban_

Jako ze dopiero mialem okazje, zabrac sie za tego laptopa - powiem ze problem byl dosyc dziwny. Pierwsze moje spostrzenie, brak pracy wiatraka (wtf?), przy wiekszym obciazeniu. Po rozebraniu lapka okazalo sie ze nie byl brudny - bo myslalem iz mogl stanac od nadmiaru kurzu. Dobra, sprobujemy i zaryzykowalem flashowaniem biosu, wiatrak teraz pracuje az milo. Odpalilem pare zakladek na yt i czekam na zawieszenie - jesli przetrwa 1,5h sesje inensywnego olgadani paru fimow na raz w fullhd to przyczyna byla po stronie wiatraka - a raczej jego braku pracy, przez bios(?).

----------

## Bialy

Jaki model?

U nas w pracy, jak wszedł model E6400, to mógł być użytkowany dopiero po wgraniu bios'u A34 (zdarzało się, że wychodziły 2 na tydzień).

Po prostu:

 *Quote:*   

> Cuda Panie, cuda!

 

----------

